

Business tips from a billionaire - inbalic
http://liadshababo.com/2010/10/whos-going-to-pay-you-on-friday/

======
zavulon
I think the title is a bit misleading.

The article focuses on explaining who Lord Sugar is and the only quote from
him is at the end (it's a one-liner)

Where are the "business tips"?

------
acangiano
TL;DR: Who's going to pay you on Friday? As an entrepreneur, the answer is
"I'm going to pay myself on Friday".

~~~
DanLar75
Well if you are a 'internet' start up aimed at the consumer market the correct
answer would be "EVERYONE, is going to pay me on Friday"

~~~
techiferous
...the correct answer would be "EVERYONE might pay me on a Friday in 2013"

;)

~~~
notahacker
Or "Google or Facebook might pay me if I get traction"...

------
AlexBlom
I love the I'm going to pay myself on Friday line. Never heard it boiled down
so tightly.

------
Aegean
"The book is brimming with interesting stories and business lessons. He
relates in one how Bill Gates, in the early days of Microsoft, made a personal
visit to his home to convince him to use MS-DOS as the operating system in
Amstrad’s PC’s."

I knew a lot about Alan Sugar but didn't know that.

~~~
dtf
I'm sure I remember the Amstrads running CP/M, a competitor to DOS. I wonder
if that choice was made before or after Bill's visit.

~~~
semanticist
Depending on the model line, some ran CP/M (PCW line, option for CPC line),
some ran 'AMSDOS' (CPC line), and they also had a line of traditional 'IBM
compatible' PCs that ran MS-DOS.

The CPC and PCW machines were Z80-based, I doubt they'd've been suitable for
MS-DOS

------
ESchmidtSeesYou
I generally find anything like this to be very cheesy, but that genuinely
moved me. Thanks for sharing.

------
nazgulnarsil
again. do not listen to outliers. they are _outliers_. if you want success in
a field, listen to the stories of the average successful person in that field.

------
annajohnson
Where are the lessons? In any case, I'll be getting that book. I loved Alan
Sugar on the U.K. Apprentice. He doesn't suffer fools, that's for sure.

------
swombat
"Who's going to...", not "Whose going to..."

------
dvorak
I'm going to pay myself on Friday. Unfortunately, my salary ,now, is 0$ for
week. Hard times for italian startupper.

~~~
dvorak
Errata corrige: s/italian/every

